# Will someone try this easy/cheap test and see if it works for them?



## IrritableOwl (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll dispense with the backstory, I know everyone's causes may be different, and I know people can go in to remission for no apparent reason. But I'm curious ...

This has worked for me a couple of times now (including a 3 month bout). What seems to get rid of my IBS-D (to the point where I can then eat and drink almost anything for the next few months) is this: In a single day I eat a lot of Camembert cheese and drink pomegranate juice (i.e. almost a complete 250g circle of camembert, and about 1/2 carton of pomegranate juice over the course of the day). Just the one day seems to be enough - if I start getting signs again a few weeks or months later, I repeat.

The fact that its worked a few times made me think I should post it. It probably won't work for anyone else, but what if it did? It's easy and cheap to test, and if I can help someone else, sweet!


----------



## IrritableOwl (Sep 24, 2013)

I was really hoping someone would try this - it's so easy to test!! And I don't work for the cheese promotional board, honest


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Owl, people may be trying this as we speak. but often do not reply. Plus, like many of us we are always on a trial of some new med or treatment and will get to this one when we have a chance.

We all appreciate you sharing and we are always happy to see a member who has found success!!

Please keep us updated on how this goes!


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Owl thanks for sharing! What were your symptoms before you tried that? How bad was your IBS? Glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I wrote a response when the original post was made but somehow it never got saved.

Pomegranate is known to have some antimicrobial and anti-biofilm properties:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24425952

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23906229

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23762148

Camembert contains numerous lactic-acid producing bacteria. We benighted residents of the United States cannot legally enjoy its full benefits due to FDA regulations. Genuine Camembert is made from raw milk while the only "Camembert" legally imported to the US is from pasteurized milk.

http://www.chow.com/food-news/53477/illegal-cheese/


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Add me to the list of those who've tried this protocol, but substitute a glass of red wine for Pom juice some days and cut the cheese back to one small piece per day.

Does it work? Yes! At least in part...my stool is MUCH harder than the disgusting mush it was before, even when I was doing the probiotic and gluten free etc. What I don't know is if the more solid stool is from this treatment. But I'm not "cured" - I still get extreme and very sudden urgency that requires me to always wear disposable protection because when I do get the urge I have seconds before I actually DO go (I actually need to wear this anyway for a urinary issue). And I do often get chills, horrible ones, after going.

But having firmer BMs in my protection vs the prior ones that a diaper sometimes couldn't contain is a 100% improvement and I don't feel as sick except for these chills. And maybe all of my symptoms will resolve soon.

I do worry about saturated fat and HATE the taste of this cheese but am going to keep up with it.


----------



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

IrritableOwl and All:

Please see the post I published http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/212426-found-my-own-fix-for-my-ibs-wdiarrhea/#entry1053705

I use Aged Swiss Cheese (Legal American, as Moises pointed out above), and it also appears to be working in conjunction with fiber in my diet. I am, in all respects, with these two ingredients, IBS-free. I could probably reduce the cheese intake to 1 slice per day, but I love cheese







and have given-up so many foods for my current meal plans that I'm resistant for now.









Best blessings to a cure for all of you!

Bruce


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have avoided dairy for the last five years and I am currently trying other things. But it seems that three people noticed some improvement with cheese so I may try it in the future.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Stupid question alert: Would this help even though I am lactose intolerant?


----------



## rottengut (May 14, 2015)

Hi, I am new here and just stumbled on your post. It seems easy enough, and I love cheese. I will try this for sure!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Lorelei56 said:


> Stupid question alert: Would this help even though I am lactose intolerant?


It depends. Some cheeses are fairly low in lactose and are tolerated by some lactose intolerant people. The Monash University low fodmaps app allows some specific cheeses.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Lorelei56 said:


> Stupid question alert: Would this help even though I am lactose intolerant?


The sugar content naturallly in cheese should be 1 or less than 1 for little lactose;More of it is consumed in the process of making the more aged the cheese is.


----------

